# illness benfit and fas course



## naughto (18 Aug 2009)

i am on illness benfit but i want to do a fas course which i can do online i want to know if i eligable for the course


----------



## Cat101 (18 Aug 2009)

Is it a disability benifit you're claiming?


----------



## naughto (19 Aug 2009)

no its illness benfit iwas on job seekers before i went on it


----------



## Cat101 (19 Aug 2009)

Yes you can:

From http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publicatio...nortrainingandstillreceiveIllnessBenefit.aspx
The purpose of allowing people in receipt of Illness Benefit to commence part-time employment, a Community Employment Scheme or training/educational courses is to enable you to return to gainful employment through rehabilitation and training.
If permission is granted, any earnings or training allowance that you receive are not assessed against your Illness Benefit, and no means limit applies.​
You can receive Illness Benefit and apply for written permission to:

commence part-time employment, including self-employment (provided that it is for no more than 20 hours per week),
*participate in a Community Employment Scheme or a FÁS training course*,
attend an educational course.
You must be in receipt of Illness Benefit for at least 6 months before you are eligible to apply for permission to *work or train*.
You do not have to be in receipt of Illness Benefit for a specific period in order to apply for permission to attend an educational course.
_*Note:*_
_You must apply for written permission before you commence employment, training or education. Failure to do so could lead to loss of payment of Illness Benefit._​ ​


----------



## naughto (19 Aug 2009)

thanks cat will go in to my sw and get it sorted 2mor


----------



## Cat101 (19 Aug 2009)

Best of luck with it..
did you notice that..
You must be in receipt of Illness Benefit for at least 6 months before you are eligible to apply for permission to work or train?


----------



## naughto (19 Aug 2009)

ya i seen that iam close to the 6 months so ill c what happens


----------



## zippidydo (19 Aug 2009)

Is this one of the double payments Bord Snip recomend to cut? 
Would seem a shame seen as it allows people to get back into workforce!


----------

